# Dawgs' D takes a hit



## DSGB (Oct 18, 2016)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/police-investigate-alleged-marijuana-use-by-2-uga-players

Of course, to what extent depends upon the punishment. There doesn't appear to be anything they can be charged with legally, but you know they're gonna get tested.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2016)

That RA will need another place to stay next week.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2016)

UGA is a train wreck right now.  Coaches decided to move Tae Crowder(RB) to ILB, Michael Barnett (DT) to offensive tackle, and Shakenneth Williams (WR) to DB.  They have had no practice or training at these positions this year at all. If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is a train wreck right now.  Coaches decided to move Tae Crowder(RB) to ILB, Michael Barnett (DT) to offensive tackle, and Shakenneth Williams (WR) to DB.  They have had no practice or training at these positions this year at all. If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.



Really?  Shakenneth?  Really?  Sha-Kenneth?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2016)

Kick them off the team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  Shakenneth?  Really?  Sha-Kenneth?



Janarious Robinson, Ja'Vonn Harrison,  Ro'Derrick Hoskins, Sh'Mar Kilby Lane, Nyqwan Murray and you want to talk about Shakenneth?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Janarious Robinson, Ja'Vonn Harrison,  Ro'Derrick Hoskins, Sh'Mar Kilby Lane, Nyqwan Murray and you want to talk about Shakenneth?



Shakenneth sounds like some white accountant's alter ego.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is a train wreck right now.  Coaches decided to move Tae Crowder(RB) to ILB, Michael Barnett (DT) to offensive tackle, and Shakenneth Williams (WR) to DB.  They have had no practice or training at these positions this year at all. If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.



Guessing the coaches are looking at game tape and seeing many shortcomings and then seeing a surplus at other positions. Whatever makes us better and gives more depth. Just don't start Bauta at QB in two weeks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Guessing the coaches are looking at game tape and seeing many shortcomings and then seeing a surplus at other positions. Whatever makes us better and gives more depth. Just don't start Bauta at QB in two weeks.



It looks to me like they (coaches) are using this season to get ready for next season rather than focusing on winning games now. I guess this is all part of "The Process".


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It looks to me like they (coaches) are using this season to get ready for next season rather than focusing on winning games now. I guess this is all part of "The Process".



yes sir, we will keep telling ourselves that. Its all about the big uglies and we have glaring weaknesses there. 
Bust a big one opening day.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2016)

"Burn" it down!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 18, 2016)

Suspend them for the Florida game, that'll teach 'em!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 18, 2016)

Those boys just don't fear Kirby, he's too nice.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2016)

Weed for the defense, hunh? Our offense must be hooked on sleeping pills. 

Instead of "We Run This State", might need to change it to "We ruin This State"!

Vanderbilt!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That RA will need another place to stay next week.



This^


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2016)

Kirby forgot to get everybody on board with the process.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 18, 2016)

They really need to invest their booster pay in the new vapor sticks. Very little odor.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They really need to invest their booster pay in the new vapor sticks. Very little odor.



They're old school smokers. Just put a towel under the door, they'll never suspect anything.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They're old school smokers. Just put a towel under the door, they'll never suspect anything.



When I read they had pulled the tobacco out of swisher sweets I knew they were old school lol. Rollin blunts and using towels lol.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Kick them off the team.



Did that Alabama player ever get charged for selling drugs In the Dorm? 

+

Who was a coach in that system? 

=


What's going to happen


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That RA will need another place to stay next week.



Yea and it better be in another state.  Given the timing, I suggest Florida might be best.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 19, 2016)

How cute, 4x4 slithered back in.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Did that Alabama player ever get charged for selling drugs In the Dorm?
> 
> +
> 
> ...



It's all about "The Process".


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Bust a big one opening day.



You too!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 19, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> UGA is a train wreck right now.  Coaches decided to move Tae Crowder(RB) to ILB, Michael Barnett (DT) to offensive tackle, and Shakenneth Williams (WR) to DB.  They have had no practice or training at these positions this year at all. If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.[/QUOte
> 
> Relax!!!  Brownrecluse is own his way to Athens wearing his rose colored glasses with baby oil and talcum powder to give to Kirby.  After Kirby powders a few bottoms, all will be fine


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> lbzdually said:
> 
> 
> > UGA is a train wreck right now.  Coaches decided to move Tae Crowder(RB) to ILB, Michael Barnett (DT) to offensive tackle, and Shakenneth Williams (WR) to DB.  They have had no practice or training at these positions this year at all. If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.[/QUOte
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> If coaches thought this might happen, they should have been cross-training these guys since spring practice, especially Crowder since Michel, Chubb, Douglas were all ahead of him with Herrien and Holyfield coming in.  To me this is a desperation move.



To me it's more of a recognition of weaknesses that showed themselves as the season developed with a move to start correcting those weaknesses in anticipation of next year. It's pretty clear to me CKS is looking at this season as a shake down cruise to see what he's got, what works, what doesn't and how it all fits into what kind of O and D schemes he wants to install. He's sacrificing now in the interest of the future. I would like to see W's this year but I'll give him a one season pass in the hopes his skragedy works and we win more games next year.

It's clear as a bell our O line is severely deficient, our pass rush and secondary is weak, we have holes in special teams and an almost non existent kicking game.

I believe if CMR were still here maybe we go 9-3, possibly 10-2 and at the end of the season we would still be saying "Next year is our year" only it wouldn't be, same as it's been for the last 5 years.

If Smart is truly looking to the future and taking his lumps now I'll go along for the ride but I will expect a markedly improved team next year.

In the mean time he needs to ditch Natrez Patrick. I had hopes he would show out this year but that boy can't lay off the demon weed.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2016)

Yep we need to process a few of them.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> To me it's more of a recognition of weaknesses that showed themselves as the season developed with a move to start correcting those weaknesses in anticipation of next year. It's pretty clear to me CKS is looking at this season as a shake down cruise to see what he's got, what works, what doesn't and how it all fits into what kind of O and D schemes he wants to install. He's sacrificing now in the interest of the future. I would like to see W's this year but I'll give him a one season pass in the hopes his skragedy works and we win more games next year.
> 
> It's clear as a bell our O line is severely deficient, our pass rush and secondary is weak, we have holes in special teams and an almost non existent kicking game.
> 
> ...




Pretty much my thoughts. Our O Line and lack of consistent pass rush is killing us. We have talent with the exception of O Line, rush and WR's. He's gotta work on some depth. Wait until January and see the man earn his paycheck he is a recruiting machine......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2016)

it took saban 2 seasons and 3 recruiting cycles to win that first nc at bama in 09. kirby will right the ship. better days ahead for the dogs.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 21, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Suspend them for the Florida game, that'll teach 'em!



We gonna suspend your behind for putting your girlfriend in your avatar in those UGA pants.  That is a typical wrong by a gator, but I understand if you need to give her a boost to make her look sexy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> We gonna suspend your behind for putting your girlfriend in your avatar in those UGA pants.  That is a typical wrong by a gator, but I understand if you need to give her a boost to make her look sexy!



i heard charlie introduced them. gals from tennessee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2016)

Hope ya'll figure things out, seems like GT ain't the only team in the state that SUCKS !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2016)

Lee well said and that's it in a nutshell. Just hope the Dawg faithful can hold on that long.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> We gonna suspend your behind for putting your girlfriend in your avatar in those UGA pants.  That is a typical wrong by a gator, but I understand if you need to give her a boost to make her look sexy!



You know that's not her pants.  Notice that they....

a) are long pants
b) aren't denim
c) haven't been cut off shorter than they should be


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Lee well said and that's it in a nutshell. Just hope the Dawg faithful can hold on that long.



I agree to a point, but against Nicholls st and vandy you should be able to put up a good lead and work on that stuff in the second half.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2016)

riprap said:


> I agree to a point, but against Nicholls st and vandy you should be able to put up a good lead and work on that stuff in the second half.



Everyone wanted Chaney to quit running up the middle. He did and started running outside. That didn't work either. Then one game Eason only completed 5 passes. It's been a train wreck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Everyone wanted Chaney to quit running up the middle. He did and started running outside. That didn't work either. Then one game Eason only completed 5 passes. It's been a train wreck.



I agree. They should bench Eason.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Everyone wanted Chaney to quit running up the middle. He did and started running outside. That didn't work either. Then one game Eason only completed 5 passes. It's been a train wreck.



I always enjoyed Jerry Glanville and the red gun offense.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> We gonna suspend your behind for putting your girlfriend in your avatar in those UGA pants.  That is a typical wrong by a gator, but I understand if you need to give her a boost to make her look sexy!





Wrong!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2016)

riprap said:


> I always enjoyed Jerry Glanville and the red gun offense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


>



Who's going to give up their seat for Elvis?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i heard charlie introduced them. gals from tennessee



 Man it hurts when coffee runs through you nose! 



Gold Ranger said:


> You know that's not her pants.  Notice that they....
> 
> a) are long pants
> b) aren't denim
> c) haven't been cut off shorter than they should be



Oh LAWD, I don't even want to imagine that gal in too shot Flawdah joyts!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll figure things out, seems like GT ain't the only team in the state that SUCKS !!!



Yea, well we suck less ... I think.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 22, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, well we suck less ... I think.



Don't be so sure. Tek put a beating on Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

I would not introduce my worst enemy to a girl from Tennessee.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I would not introduce my worst enemy to a girl from Tennessee.



She's a dawg. My guess is Athens born, bred, and.............fed!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2016)

bullgator said:


> She's a dawg. My guess is Athens born, bred, and.............fed!



Thats photo shopped that thang is all vol.........


----------



## bullgator (Oct 22, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Thats photo shopped that thang is all vol.........



C'mon man, that's straight out of the Varsity.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 23, 2016)

bullgator said:


> She's a dawg. My guess is Athens born, bred, and.............fed!



Such an uneducated guess tells me you ain't been to Athens many times. Only place with more goddesses is Athens, Greece son.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been there plenty. I'll be there in a couple of weeks in fact and Athens has nothing on anyone. EVERY college town has beautiful women. That said, she's all dawg, y'all just don't want to claim her (or feed her!).


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2016)

bullgator said:


> C'mon man, that's straight out of the Varsity.



Might be when the vols come to town


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 23, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I've been there plenty. I'll be there in a couple of weeks in fact and Athens has nothing on anyone. EVERY college town has beautiful women. That said, she's all dawg, y'all just don't want to claim her (or feed her!).



Tallahassee is my pick for wimuns spent a few days there's with some friends. Wow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tallahassee is my pick for wimuns spent a few days there's with some friends. Wow



We know Knoxville women and what your standards are so that's not saying much.. And the Tally Walmart women you were looking at aren't really that good looking. I know, I stopped at WalMart in Tally to get groceries last week..

Now, the Co-Ed's on campus aren't too bad looking..


----------

